# 'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says



## Sunsettommy (Nov 6, 2020)

PJ Media

*'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020

Excerpt:

It may very well be that after all the smoke clears former Vice President Joe Biden has defeated President Donald Trump to become the 46th President of the United States.

But the counting is not over, and neither is the need for serious scrutiny as irregularities are being discovered.

On Thursday the Michigan Republican Party held a press conference and said that a glitch in the tabulating software in one county gave 6,000 Republican votes, including those for President Trump, to Democrats.

LINK


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 6, 2020)

again?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2020)

It's just a glitch in Biden's favor....purely accidental.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 6, 2020)

4th thread on this idiocy


----------



## xband (Nov 6, 2020)

The crowned heads of Europe declared Biden the winner, must be true.


----------



## alpine (Nov 6, 2020)

xband said:


> The crowned heads of Europe declared Biden the winner, must be true.



thats because they can count... unlike most right winger lunatics...


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 6, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> It's just a glitch in Biden's favor....purely accidental.


We need information. How does the bug "work" and how did she uncover it?


----------



## keepitreal (Nov 6, 2020)

Kyle Becker (@kylenabecker) Tweeted:
The election software system in Michigan that switched 6,000 votes from Trump to Biden is called "Dominion."

It is used in 30 states including:

☑️Nevada
☑️Arizona
☑️Minnesota
☑️Michigan
☑️Wisconsin
☑️Georgia
☑️Pennsylvania

Every single major swing state. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. https://t.co/R6s2RnVmEF


----------



## keepitreal (Nov 6, 2020)

If it is shown that the same glitch in the one county 
occurred in all or the majority of the other 46 counties
that should be enough to ensure the glitch didn't happen
in other states that are using the same machines and wasn't discovered


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 6, 2020)

Bill Gates can fix it !!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...



This is just the beginning...

The software used in Michigan that gave over 6,000 votes for Trump to Biden is being used in 40+ Michigan counties. Potential for improperly adjudicated votes from Trump to Biden is 48,000+ votes depending on number of votes in the county. Worse Still, 38 states use this same software. This means everything is going to end up being a hand recount.

Now SCOTUS has told all counties to separate all ballots received after 8pm on election day.

Trump is going to bring down the Cabal and now the evidence is everywhere..


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

Forget the vote fraud and the lawless democrats...this one point gives president Donald J Trump the election EASILY! 

We've all heard about the software glitch in MI that gave 6,000 Trump votes to joe dementia...






						'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says
					

PJ Media  'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020  Excerpt:  It may very well be that after all the smoke clears former Vice President Joe Biden has defeated President Donald...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Well, take 6,000 votes X 47 counties and that's over 280,000 votes.  MORE than enough to hand Trump the win in Michigan (some counties will be larger or smaller but lets average it out to 6,000 votes per county). 

WAIT...I AIN'T DONE YET!    

Breaking on Hannity tonight was that *30 STATES* use that same software!!!   

A hand re-count is required where ever they use that same software And Donald Trump wins the election easily!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 6, 2020)

What makes you think that software will require a recount?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2020)

They'll probably be recounting at least half a dozen states....Pa for sure, Ga, Wisconsin, Michigan probably, and maybe Az and Nevada.

We may know who won by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Blues Lifer (Nov 6, 2020)

We'll see how it goes. Your misleading thread title quite frankly pisses me off a bit, on reflection.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> Your misleading thread title quite frankly pisses me off a bit, on reflection.



Good...I'm glad.  Go fuck yourself commie!


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What makes you think that software will require a recount?



A *HAND* recount!  The software has been PROVEN untrustworthy!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What makes you think that software will require a recount?


Because there are now 6 different counties in three states where it has happened... This appears to be a wide spread problem..  And it all breaks the same way to Biden.... No way this is happening by chance.......    CHANCE?   CHANCE my ass...


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 6, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> 4th thread on this idiocy


There might be lots more since the same software was used in 30 states.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> There might be lots more since the same software was used in 30 states.



*30 STATES*!!! 

This hands Trump the win EASILY!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a glitch in Biden's favor....purely accidental.
> ...


We are about to find out.... FBI Forensics teams are going to go look at these systems...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 6, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> We'll see how it goes. Your misleading thread title quite frankly pisses me off a bit, on reflection.



Then you will retract your irritation with this?

Pj Media

*BREAKING: Michigan Legislature to Convene Oversight Hearing Saturday After 'Glitches' Give 6,000 Trump Votes to Biden*
BY BRYAN PRESTON NOV 06, 2020

Excerpt:

Earlier Friday news broke that a software glitch in the vote-counting software used by 48 Michigan counties produced a very significant glitch in at least one of them. 

In Antrim County, the software glitch switched 6,000 votes from Republicans including President Trump to Democrats. The county clerk, a Democrat, caught the issue and it has been corrected in that county. Antrim County uses Dominion Voting System according to WLNS.

In Oakland County, another glitch temporarily toppled an incumbent Republican. County Commissioner Adam Kochenderfer narrowly lost the initial count, only to have a glitch discovered Thursday that had switched over 1200 Republican votes to Democrat. Once the votes were properly attributed, Commissioner Kochenderfer went from loser by about 100 votes to winner by over 1,100. According to the _Royal Oak Tribune_, Oakland County uses election software from Hart Intercivic. Hart uses a proprietary system called Verity. Eleven Michigan counties use Hart’s systems.

LINK


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

I just realized...we are talking about a possible 282,000 votes in michigan alone. 

But that would be *deducted* from bidens total and at the same time *added* to Trumps total. 

For a  564,000 vote difference!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

Thunk said:


> I just realized...we are talking about a possible 282,000 votes in michigan alone.
> 
> But that would be *deducted* from bidens total and at the same time *added* to Trumps total.
> 
> For a  564,000 vote difference!


That would flip the state to Trump... What other races have been conveniently 'scraped' for votes?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 6, 2020)

Planted virus


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> That would flip the state to Trump... What other races have been conveniently 'scraped' for votes?



With 30 states using this same software...it's over! 

Trump won the election easily!


----------



## Thunk (Nov 6, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see how it goes. Your misleading thread title quite frankly pisses me off a bit, on reflection.
> ...



Blues Lifer said that to me...I started my own thread and it was rudely, thoughtlessly,  and inappropriately merged into this thread.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 7, 2020)

Matt Gaetz is right. He says recounts won't work; *FULL AUDITS NEED TO BE DONE!*


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 7, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It is not even on the news. Don´t count on anything.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 7, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> 4th thread on this idiocy



Then report the threads instead of making yourself look like a jerk.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 7, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The liberal media will have zero credibility nor would anyone who mocked Trump about his concerns. Plus it would prove the left was completely wrong about everything.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 7, 2020)

Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
We're doomed as a Country if even half of the electorate no longer trusts the election system.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 7, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
> We're doomed as a Country if even half of the electorate no longer trusts the election system.



Count me in that group.

I may never vote again.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
> ...



This may take weeks or months to play out.
SCOTUS now involved.


----------



## jackflash (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


The torturing of the D.asturdly N.aughty C.ommies is now on countdown.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 7, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Of course not.

Where the fuck have you been.

The news isn't news.....it's bullshit propaganda for the petrified piece of shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 7, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Jan 20th......

Pislosi could assume the WH


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 7, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > 4th thread on this idiocy
> ...


you had the option to do your job, janitor. instead you try to insult me. lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > The crowned heads of Europe declared Biden the winner, must be true.
> ...


So math is exclusive to Europeans?
Maybe our public school system needs to be scrapped then.


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



no, math is exclusive to people with logic and reason...
brain dead lunatics believing in crazy conspiracy theories usually lack em both...


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


Yeah.....Russia...Russia...Russia.


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



russians used to be good at math... long time ago...

they made it to space first, remember...


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


They also are able to spot sarcasm and irony in a statement too.


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



could be, but i knew something was off all along too...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Only if she is still speaker of the House and if the state legislatures do not choose the electors to finish this mess.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2020)

*Just an "isolated user error"!



*


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2020)

Apparently the same software was used in all of the swing states currently being disputed. 
Switching Trump to Biden votes.....I wonder who paid for the glitch?









						HUGE! Corrupted Software Used in Michigan County that Stole 6,000 Votes from Trump -- Is Also Used in ALL SWING STATES -- PA, GA, NV, MI, WI, AZ, MN!
					

A so-called computer ‘glitch’ fix in one of Michigan’s counties has led to 6,000 votes switching from Trump to Joe Biden.  The Head of the Republican Party has asked for an additional 47 counties be recounted after the fix since these 47 counties also use the same Dominion software. A so-called...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 7, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> 4th thread on this idiocy


Its unwelcome news for you I’m sure


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 7, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> We'll see how it goes. Your misleading thread title quite frankly pisses me off a bit, on reflection.


Whats wrong with the headline?


----------



## Blues Lifer (Nov 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see how it goes. Your misleading thread title quite frankly pisses me off a bit, on reflection.
> ...


His thread and title somehow got merged with this one, which is legit. His original title was unintentionally too misleading. It was something along the lines of TRUMP WINS! which was offensive to me because I clicked in wanting to believe that Trump actually was declared winner, and then was sad to see not the case.


----------



## hadit (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > The crowned heads of Europe declared Biden the winner, must be true.
> ...


Which European nations have representatives counting ballots in our elections?


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

hadit said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



excuse my language there...
i meant "adding"...
just being able to add numbers together allows one to acknowledge the reality...
multiplication and division could also be useful too, but not mandatory...


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 7, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think that software will require a recount?
> ...


I had though Chad retired and went on Bonerz yatchet with Algore ?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 7, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Its no longer "hanging" its 'Scrapping" Chad....


----------



## Correll (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...




Huh. Another mistake that benefits Biden. Well, golly gee.


----------



## hadit (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


The point, however, is that the ability to add, subtract, multiply and divide are useless if the numbers being added are meaningless. If someone tells me that there are 100 brown cows and 50 black cows in one field while there are 50 brown cows and 25 black cows in another field, I can correctly add and say there are 150 brown cows and 75 black cows. If, however, the person that told me that was either flat out lying or going around painting black cows brown, my math may be impeccable but my conclusion is incorrect. That is what we are facing now. We have to make sure the people telling us the number of brown and black cows are doing so correctly. Until we ensure that, the math is irrelevant, and when we see people walking around with paint cans in their hands, we have reason to check the cows.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


/----/ democRATs can't win in the arena of ideas, so they resort to stealing elections.
In Antrim County, a glitch caused thousands of Michigan ballots that were meant for Republican candidates to be wrongly counted for Democrats, according to Michigan Republican Party chairwoman Laura Cox, who added that 47 other counties in Michigan used the same software that experienced the reported glitch. 
The glitch, which “caused a miscalculation of the votes” in Antrim County, was so detrimental that it had actually caused the county to flip blue in favor of Joe Biden. The presidential election results have since been corrected, flipping the county back from Biden to President Donald Trump.


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

hadit said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



same people have been reporting us the numbers for years and now some fat orange cry baby have lost his toy, all being questioned ha... 
not to mention these are mostly the republican states reporting them too... 
imo, you should all grow up...


----------



## hadit (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


Same people, primarily in democrat strongholds, have had irregularities in their counts for years and have never had any consequences to even worry about. IMO, they should face some, and rapidly.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...


LOL

You mean, golly gee, you brain-dead cultists fall for yet another fake conspiracy.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > The crowned heads of Europe declared Biden the winner, must be true.
> ...


How could they count our votes as non citizens, who arent even here to count them even if they were citizens?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


For the record, you are saying this story is fake?


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


A hand recount proved the disparity. It's not a conspiracy


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


For the record... of course it is, Tory...



			SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


The claims made by McDaniels are not true. There was no software glitch and the votes were all properly and accurately tabulated. 



			SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Thank you for demonstrating how fucking dumb you are. You really should have done some googling before opening your slobbering retard mouth.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're truly fucked in the head, Tory. Even Michigan's Secretary of State says so.


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


Embrace the moment. Free your mind.  Darkness becomes light and a new day is born.


----------



## Blues Lifer (Nov 7, 2020)

If this has not yet been mentioned, you would be wise to at least take a hard look:








						Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’
					

The same company that reported glitches with software updates in contested polling locations in Georgia is also behind the software




					noqreport.com
				




*Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’*

*Adding to the intrigue, Dominion Voting Systems has apparent ties to Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi, a Democrat. Bloomberg reported in April of last year that Dominion Voting Systems — which commands more than a third of the voting-machine market without having Washington lobbyists — has hired its first, a high-powered firm that includes a longtime aide to Speaker Nancy Pelosi. They hired Brownstein Farber Hyatt & Schreck. Nadeam Elshami, Pelosi’s former chief of staff, is one of the lobbyists on the account.

In Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, Michigan, Wisconsin, North Carolina, and Nevada, the vote counts are being closely watched. Members of the Trump campaign have called for transparency and monitoring of the ongoing vote tallies while the Biden campaign has called for “all votes to be counted.” But with questions about the software that is counting millions of the votes, it’s likely the Trump campaign will want further scrutiny placed on numbers coming out of jurisdictions that work with Dominion Voting Systems.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> If this has not yet been mentioned, you would be wise to at least take a hard look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were no glitches, brain-dead cultist...



			SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As we all know, you are wrong. Also, whats with this weird "Tory" thing? Youre weird, man.


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 7, 2020)

BREAKING: Software company linked to MI voter "glitch" also holds contracts in battleground states including PA, GA, AZ, NV
					

The voter software company linked to the "glitch," which caused roughly 6,000 Trump votes to be credited to Biden in a Michigan county also services as many as




					www.ptnewsnetwork.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Sure, Tory, tell Michigan's Secretary of State she doesn't know what she's talking about...



			SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2020)

This software was developed by Fienstein husband and installed during the last election but it did not work then and was not discovered
This time somewhere  between 2-4am  Wednesday morning and within minutes of “counting resuming” Trumps advantages of 100,000 votes  in several states evaporated.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


"Tory"?


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOL

It's bad enough I've explained to you what a Tory is several times, but you're too stupid to Google it if you still can't understand it?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This weird "Tory" debate strategy of yours is fucking kooky, dude.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


/——-/ @newtgingrich If you want to see how much the fix is in, votes are still being counted, no recounts have started, challenges are ignored, 5 states are within one per cent but the media pack has declared Biden won


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2020)

The media thinks they can just anoint Biden president:


"Democrats made four major mistakes this year.
1.) They gave their criminal plot away when they acted so nonchalant about their senile candidate who could not fill a parking lot for a rally.
2.) They underestimated President Trump’s massive appeal and did not steal enough votes in their original plan.
3.) They overcompensated with obvious ballot dumps of hundreds of thousands of votes only for Joe Biden.
4.) Now they expect Americans to just take it and shut up about it.​​​Joe Biden will never be President."​








						Trump Heads Out to Golf as Biden's Hopes to Become President Fade Despite His Amazing Charisma
					

President Trump tweeted this out this morning before he went to play golf. Of course, Twitter felt the need to censor this tweet by the President of the United States. They’re doing that a lot lately. President Trump is assured of a victory when all of the real ballots are counted. Democrats...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2020)

Biden will never be President


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The media thinks they can just anoint Biden president:
> 
> 
> "Democrats made four major mistakes this year.​1.) They gave their criminal plot away when they acted so nonchalant about their senile candidate who could not fill a parking lot for a rally.​2.) They underestimated President Trump’s massive appeal and did not steal enough votes in their original plan.​3.) They overcompensated with obvious ballot dumps of hundreds of thousands of votes only for Joe Biden.​4.) Now they expect Americans to just take it and shut up about it.​​​Joe Biden will never be President."​
> ...


Playing golf?....Not exactly the actions of a guy who is concerned about how things are going to turn out in the end.

It's looking a lot like the sting operation scenario that has been making the rounds is gaining in probability.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Only to those who _think_ it's a "debate strategy."


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


States that have been called, regardless of how close they are, were called because the remaining ballots are not enough to overcome the proclaimed winner of those respective states. Recounts can't begin until states complete their initial count, so nothing is being ignored. And election winners are always declared once the initial counts determine a winner, even though states typically take a week or two before submitting their official final tallies. There is nothing nefarious here.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Biden will never be President


----------



## Godboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Whatever it is, its fucking weird, man. "Tory"? Pfff...


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


From pjmedia. Really. I mean REALLY? 

This media is labeled as fake news. How did this even get to USMB Breaking News?
If there are any truthfulness in any of this BS don’t you think it’s all over Fox News out let locally and nationally?
It doesn’t even shown in Fox News regular program...


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 7, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Bill Gates can fix it !!!



Yes along with Soros, bet his machines again. No one remembers 2008,,, same exact thing happened but changed to Obama?


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Apparently the same software was used in all of the swing states currently being disputed.
> Switching Trump to Biden votes.....I wonder who paid for the glitch?
> 
> 
> ...



Then the National republicans election committee should issue an order to stop the counting. But we don’t see any of that. Except pjmedia and the  gullibles .  

Those S/W are tested several times audited and certified by both sides before it goes lives. The chances of glitch is about zero to none. 

Poll workers and watchers are set, selected and organized way before election by both sides. The dumb excuses of not having an access or observer by the republicans are pure hogwash.

You don’t go to Walmart and asking bunch volunteers during the elections. 
You don’t go to a sensitive and very important battle then at the middle of fighting hand to hand you cannot see your DICK.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 7, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> If this has not yet been mentioned, you would be wise to at least take a hard look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOQ report. Another fake news media by bias check...... Why is it that ONLY trump supporters catered to these kinds fake media? 

These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 7, 2020)

Never accept the obvious, when a harebrained conspiracy theory can be substituted.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 7, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> Never accept the obvious, when a harebrained conspiracy theory can be substituted.


What's the obvious here? There's undeniable proof of a problem. Which was found after a hand recount.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...


/——/ Fox has moved to the Dark Side along with Drudge. Do try and keep up, dear.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...



Translation: I can't counter the article, thus trash it instead.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


The article's been utterly and thoroughly rebuked...



			SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

hadit said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Excellent..


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


A recount is inevitable in all contested states where irregularities have went on. Even if Trump gives up out of fatigue setting in, the American voter needs to get to the bottom of this mess, and pick up the torch to run with it. If Trump wins after that, then it should be presented to him on a gold platter after all the hell you crazies put him through over these last 4 years.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Other than rightie's lying, what irregularities?


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Trump lost. You should get used to it. There aren't enough courts in American to overturn this election.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ CBS News: Al Gore Won the 2000 Election


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


So?


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Kyle Becker (@kylenabecker) Tweeted:
> The election software system in Michigan that switched 6,000 votes from Trump to Biden is called "Dominion."
> 
> It is used in 30 states including:
> ...



You're going for the truth?

With pj media?


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 8, 2020)

Where would all you dead from the neck Racist Redneck Asshole be without Reich Wing Conspiracy Sites?  The OP post a lie, and as all know, you people love lies.


*TRUMP IS A LOSER!!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!!

TRUMP IS A LOSER!!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!!

TRUMP IS A LOSER!!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!

TRUMP IS A LOSER!!!!

TRUMP IS A LOST!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!!!

MOTHER FUCKING TRUMP MOTHER LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## San Souci (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


All the Democrats needed to know was HOW MANY votes they needed to "Find" after the REAL vote was counted.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...


Worked out well, huh?


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...



 Nancy Pelosi's Chief of Staff Is Chief Executive and Feinstein's Husband a Major Shareholder at Dominion


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Where would all you dead from the neck Racist Redneck Asshole be without Reich Wing Conspiracy Sites?  The OP post a lie, and as all know, you people love lies.
> 
> 
> *TRUMP IS A LOSER!!!!!
> ...


Triggered.....  Rotflmbo


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
> ...


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 8, 2020)

skews13 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Becker (@kylenabecker) Tweeted:
> ...


Since when was state official making statements on software problems fake news?


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Lifer said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Don't be so quick to gloat yet. It ain't over till that fat liberal purple haired lady sings. Right now she's frantically searching for more Biden mail in votes......LOL.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 8, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> Where would all you dead from the neck Racist Redneck Asshole be without Reich Wing Conspiracy Sites?  The OP post a lie, and as all know, you people love lies.
> 
> 
> *TRUMP IS A LOSER!!!!!
> ...


Proof that Democrats suck Donkey Dick.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Well,ya got your fuckin' way. Now ,what will Biden DO to "Unify" the country? Any idea?


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Yeah, he'll reach across the aisle. The advantage of being in the Senate as long as he was is he has lots of friends.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



If that Racketeer in Chief wants unity, he'll only achieve it by putting the red half of the Country into servitude!
As the blue half is going willingly, on bended knee.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

joaquinmiller said:


> Never accept the obvious, when a harebrained conspiracy theory can be substituted.



It's not about the product, it's about the sales pitch. 

That is what conservative governance is now.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

Why do post just disappear when you try to post them, then when you attempt to post a post to something else on the topic, the first post just magically appears in with the new post ????


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Why do post just disappear when you try to post them, then when you attempt to post a post to something else on the topic, the first post just magically appears in with the new post ????



Dominion software, 2.0?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...




And the article is updated to say that NO, it wasn’t a glitch - it was one clerk’s human error.

No story here except pathetic Trump cult clutching at straws.



> However, the Michigan Department of State said late Friday that the problem was a user error rather than a glitch: “The erroneous reporting of unofficial results from Antrim county was a result of accidental error on the part of the Antrim County clerk.”
> 
> 
> “All ballots were properly tabulated. However, the clerk accidentally did not update the software used to collect voting machine data and report unofficial results,” election officials said.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well we done witnessed the sell outs, and they will be remembered. To hell with the backstabbers, they can go to hell along with this country as it rolls downward like a snowball into the bottomless pit


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 8, 2020)

BoSoxGal said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...



Wow! The fraud has now come full circle back to 'clerical error'.   


BoSoxGal said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 8, 2020)

BoSoxGal said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > PJ Media
> ...


How much more 'human error ' is there? If it's that easy seems like something to look into.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Lifer said:
> ...


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 8, 2020)

skews13 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...



That's cute.
Now go back and play on Tik-Tock you indoctrinated dweeb.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No. He will be "President in Name Only". The DNC will pick the Cabinet. THEY will rule.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

skews13 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Look, you can post without putting your photo in the post. No one wants to see that. Then again you're probably one of them narcissistic internet fellers that is still down in the basement typing away as if you are actually saving the world... Rotflmbo.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 8, 2020)

skews13 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


That's it, where as it's all just strategies and tactics in gaining votes, but the cheating is alledgedly coming from the Democrats side in a huge way. It's the only way they can win it, especially after the complete fool's they made of themselves for the last 12 years. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> That's cute.


Its only cute because someone thought of it for him


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 9, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> 4th thread on this idiocy


and the truth annoys you


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > 4th thread on this idiocy
> ...


Let's see how much you really want the truth...

There was no software glitch.

There was human error.

The mistakes were corrected.

Neither Biden nor Trump were awarded votes that didn't belong to them.



			SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



So human error only happens once in thousands of counties in America?  There is obvious grounds to investigate every county that used that software.  It would be very unlikely if it was an isolated incident.  The left is not interested in transparency or honest elections.  How sad.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


Again, the problem wasn't with the software, it was human error. So there's no reason to check every county that uses that software. If problems are found, correct them wherever they occur. But we don't go hunting for errors with software that didn't cause any problems.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 9, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think that software will require a recount?
> ...


It would seem so. I don't remember which state but Trump was up by 700,000 votes and lost??

Way fishy to me.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Pennsylvania.  And Impeached Trump only led until all the votes were counted.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You need to check on human error.  That's the point.  Thousands of votes have switched already.  Clearly this mistake wasn't that difficult to make, if its actually human error to begin with.  If the results were reversed, the left would be doing far worse than Trump is doing now, it would have been followed by nightly violent riots.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


human error is only checked when human error is suspected. No state ever checks every county for human error because human error is detected in one county.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There appears to be all sorts of human error in Philly, Detroit, Milwaukee, Atlanta, and whatever other liberal urban hellhole you can think of.  No doubt you'd support recounts, right?


----------



## justinacolmena (Nov 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> A hand re-count is required where ever they use that same software And Donald Trump wins the election easily!


That is still too big an assumption to make that the ballots in "secure storage" since the original count haven't been stolen, altered, or forged in favor of Biden, or otherwise to prevent just such a recount.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


No, there doesn't seem to be that. There have been very few errors reported. Mostly, there have been unhinged false claims by the right, desperate to reverse this election they lost. Such as the false claim that 130K ballots were dropped off in Detroit in the middle of the night.

 And I support recounts where the law requires them. Usually between close races separated by a 0.5% or 1% difference.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Busy covering it all up eh ? Of course they are.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...







Gee, that wouldn't affect the election at all now would it.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> 4th thread on this idiocy









Yes, you are an idiot for thinking we will stop chasing the criminal activity.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


Covering what up? They detected an error they said would have been caught anyway during canvassing. How demented are you to think that's covering something up?


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

westwall said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > 4th thread on this idiocy
> ...


What criminal activity?


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They’re part of a cult. 

That explains everything.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2020)

From gab.com, Dominion voting machines linked to Uranium1’s Frank Giustra, the Clintons, and the UN. First testing apparently happened in Canada.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's all just human error eh ?? How convenient.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You mad ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


All what? There was one county where a mistake was made. It didn't actually give any of Trump's votes to Biden. All it did was leave out some vote counts in the *unofficial* tally. These would have been caught anyway during canvassing since no actual votes were mishandled. But thanks to due diligence, it was caught before they canvassed the votes.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mostly, there have been unhinged false claims by the right, desperate to reverse this election they lost. Such as the false claim that 130K ballots were dropped off in Detroit in the middle of the night.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 9, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


I appreciate that Malcolm X quote.  I'm no fan but he articulated the truth very well.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly, there have been unhinged false claims by the right, desperate to reverse this election they lost. Such as the false claim that 130K ballots were dropped off in Detroit in the middle of the night.
> ...


You've been doing the same thing for the last 4 years.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 9, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> You've been doing the same thing for the last 4 years.



Screaming russian collusion?


----------



## Doc7505 (Nov 10, 2020)

System ‘Glitch’ Also Uncovered In Wisconsin – Reversal of Swapped Votes Removes Lead from Joe Biden | Headline of the Day
					






					www.headlineoftheday.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX








						BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: System 'Glitch' Also Uncovered In Wisconsin - Reversal of Swapped Votes Removes Lead from Joe Biden
					

We’ve reported on numerous events identified in the 2020 election already which are being referred to as ‘glitches’ by the Democrats.  Tonight we just uncovered another ‘glitch’ in Wisconsin.  When this one is confirmed it will result in a 19,500 vote gain for Trump making the Wisconsin race a...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




The results in a 19,500 vote gain for Trump making the Wisconsin race a total toss-up.
 A pattern of events have been uncovered across the country where votes were taken from Republicans at all levels and transferred to competing Democrats in offsetting amounts.  They are not random because in every case votes are moved from Republicans to Democrats.  Thus establishing extensive voter fraud by the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Leftist Party machine.



​

Computers are machines. They have no intelligence or judgement. They don't make mistakes.
If these numbers changed improperly, there was a human telling it to change the numbers improperly. Since it has affected numerous jurisdictions, this has to be a "feature" built into the software, whether it just left a backdoor open, allowed direct administrator editing of the data or actively tuned the votes in code.
This was no accident of fate. The Dominion vote tabulation software is suspect, if not corrupt.


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> System ‘Glitch’ Also Uncovered In Wisconsin – Reversal of Swapped Votes Removes Lead from Joe Biden | Headline of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Oh, it's corrupt as hell.  They need to have a good code writer take a look.  I am 100% positive they will find a back door where criminals can change the votes how they like.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 10, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> PJ Media
> 
> *'Software Glitch' Switched 6,000 Votes in One County From Trump to Biden; 47 More Counties Used Same Software, Mich. GOP Says*
> BY CARMINE SABIA JR. NOV 06, 2020
> ...


All I can say is, "What The Fuck?"  Dems know only one way to have a chance of winning ANY elections - cheat their lame asses off.  VERY sad.


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...







You are a moron or a computer illiterate,  or a feckless lying goat.

You choose.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


"Feckless lying goat",  I LIKE that.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

skews13 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


You can do whatever it takes to get an EBT/SCAN card but you can't get a voter ID card?  Hypocrisy never prevented a liberal from being self-righteous.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> System ‘Glitch’ Also Uncovered In Wisconsin – Reversal of Swapped Votes Removes Lead from Joe Biden | Headline of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there was a human telling them to flip the names. It was a mistake on Fox News' part, though they are blaming the AP. Regardless of which news outlet made the mistake, the count was double checked in that county and Biden did indeed win it by some 9500 votes.









						Rock County Wisconsin Election 'Glitch' Was Fox News, AP Error
					

A Rock County Wisconsin election "glitch" described in a story shared by Eric Trump was a Fox News error, the county clerk tells us.




					www.wisconsinrightnow.com
				


​_ Wisconsin Right Now spoke with the Rock County clerk, Lisa Tollefson on November 10. Tollefson stated that *it was a “news outlet” that incorrectly reported the election data*. Tollefson said the clerks sent the news outlets the correct data. When pressed for which news outlet incorrectly reported the results, she said Fox News was the network that had reported the information wrong on its site before it switched. _​​_[...]_​​_Tollefson said the clerk’s office did review the final numbers and confirmed the numbers displayed on their website are correct as of November 10 which shows Joe Biden with 46,649 (54.66%) and Donald Trump with 37,133 (43.51%) of the votes._​
*"Thus establishing extensive voter fraud by the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Leftist Party machine."*

Try harder. Better luck next time.


----------



## Doc7505 (Nov 10, 2020)

When you receive this much flak, you know you’re over the drop zone.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I choose none of the above. Regardless of your ignorance, that "fraud" was also debunked.

SOS - False claims from Ronna McDaniel have no merit 

_In order to report unofficial results, county clerks use election management system software to combine the electronic totals from tabulators and submit a report of unofficial results. Because the clerk did not update software, even though the tabulators counted all the ballots correctly, those accurate results were not combined properly when the clerk reported unofficial results.
_
_The correct results always were and continue to be reflected on the tabulator totals tape and on the ballots themselves. Even if the error in the reported unofficial results had not been quickly noticed, it would have been identified during the county canvass. Boards of County Canvassers, which are composed of 2 Democrats and 2 Republicans, review the printed totals tape from each tabulator during the canvass to verify the reported vote totals are correct.
_
_The software did not cause a misallocation of votes; it was a result of user human error. Even when human error occurs, it is caught during county canvasses._
As always, you prove yourself to be the forum dunce.

​


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> When you receive this much flak, you know you’re over the drop zone.


Beautiful


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Smug faux intellectualism is not impressive.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Maybe, but still far more impressive than the rightarded ignorance on full display here.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Coming from a sci-fi nerd as yourself, it really means a lot.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


You mean a sci-fi nerd who posts links to news articles blowing up rightarded conspiracy bullshit.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where did you do that?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


In my post above which utterly decimated the bullshit conspiracy that Rock County flipped Trump's and Biden's names. The link I posted which quoted a Rock County clerk proved the mistake was a news outlet reporting the numbers incorrectly and not the figures released by her county.

Which means either you didn't see my post ... or ... you didn't understand it.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


A clerk proved nothing nimrod


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


LOLOL
Guess this means you didn't understand it.  

Umm, the clerk double checked the numbers and determined her county's numbers were correct while Fox News wasn't. And since then, Fox News corrected the numbers on their site. Which also matches other news outlets. Why do you suppose Fox News would correct the numbers they posted if they had it right to begin with?


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The clerk's assertion is unquestioned by the left, I understand.  But...……….. not by any reasonably logical person.  Spare me your attempts to use this tired bullying technique you've perfected.  It is like you are one of those kids that wears a helmet because they run into walls with their head.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fox News is not the left.

So you can't answer the question, can you? *If Fox News' numbers were correct, and not the county, why did Fox News correct their numbers?* Which happens to also match the county's numbers after they double checked and happen to match other news outlets.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


the Fox News I watched was not conservative.  Juan Williams and Donna Brazille?  Seriously?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


LOLOL

Suure, uh-huh...

*Fox News*


​
So you still have no explanation why Fox News corrected their numbers if they were right and Rock County was wrong, huh? No explanation for why other news outlets got it right also? No explanation for why double checking the figures also confirmed the results?

Not to mention, had Fox been right and Rock County had flipped the numbers, that would have been a huge story and they could have broken it. According to you, they opted to sit on that story but instead, just corrected the numbers on their end.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I have no clue why Fox News did anything.  Nor do you.  To imply otherwise is a waste of your time.  Numbers are my living.  I've been a CPA for 45 years and there is an old saying.

Figures don't lie but liars can figure.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Of course I know why Fox News corrected their figures. That you don't know is on you. The reason they corrected their numbers is because reliable news outlets make corrections when they make a mistake and that's exactly what they did. 

That's why their corrected figures match other news outlets and why their corrected figures match Rock County's. 

And if you still don't understand, that too is on you.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, you think you know. That's the best you can do in your common citizen role.  Accept that fact.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 10, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
> We're doomed as a Country if even half of the electorate no longer trusts the election system.


Ah!  Our Liberal *friends *concerned about *cost*...
The Liberal scum will spend years and millions in US tax payer money to exonerate a mass murderer and rapist because...*morals*!

But to maintain honest elections and abort babies...the sky's the limit!


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
> ...


I can't fart loud enough to show liberals how much they mean to America.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Integrity in our election system must be maintained no matter what the cost.
> ...



Look at the millions spent by those seditious bastards framing Trump as a Russian asset, fake Ukrainian Quid Pro Quo, and impeachment!


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


No, I do know. The AP admitted the mistake was theirs. Which matches the article I posted earlier, which stated Fox News got their figures from the AP.

Now there's even an update on this ...






						PolitiFact - No, Rock County did not have a glitch that stole votes from Trump
					

PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




					www.politifact.com
				




_"There was a brief technical error in AP’s collection of the vote count in Rock County, Wisconsin, that was quickly corrected," Patrick Maks, AP spokesman, said in an email to PolitiFact Wisconsin."_​
And as they also point out -- the 2020 results closely match the 2016 results where...

Hillary won by 10.3 points...



Biden won by 11.2 points...

​
Sadly, you have nothing to counter any of this other than, _nuh-uh_.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I just don't believe anything a liberal says, posts or opines.  You can keep this up as long as you want but you're wasting your time.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


LOLOL

Again, Fox News is not Liberal.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Meh, depends on the viewer.  Besides... I was talking about you.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Uh, no, it depends on Fox News. Viewers don't determine Fox's ideological bent, Fox's content does. And as far as myself, I'm quoting Fox News. If you think I'm lying, then you think Fox News is lying. And the AP. And the Rock County clerk. And every other news outlet that was tracking vote tallies.

They're all lying according to you yet you have nothing to refute any of that with other than, _nuh-uh_. Pretty much sums up the conservative intellect, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

You have an excuse for everything yet take no responsibility for anything.


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> You have an excuse for everything yet take no responsibility for anything.







That's the progressives way.  80 million dead...no problem.  They meant well.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> You have an excuse for everything yet take no responsibility for anything.


You talkin' to me? For what have I not taken responsibility?


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > You have an excuse for everything yet take no responsibility for anything.
> ...


I should have qualified that with a TLD prefix.  It was a rhetorical broad stroke on the left in general.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Well that would include me. So for what I have not taken responsibility?


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your role as an American.  Your role in dividing this country with your divisive leadership in Congress and during the Obama Administration.  Your role in promoting socialism in our current liberal progressive rhetoric.  Is that too deep for you to digest or do I need to get down to how you mange your household debt?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


LOLOL

Ahh, so just ODS logorrhea.  Carry on.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It is *now*.
The son's have taken the helm.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


LOL

Suuure. I'll be sure to write to Hannity, Baier, Carlson, Ingraham, et al., to inform them they're all Liberal now.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They aren't but overall the tone has shifted to the shit end of the stick


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Try using words. Really helps in a text-based format such as this.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm sorry I should have used crayon font so you could read.


----------



## westwall (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Baier has become a Liberal and I believe is going to MSNBC soon.
Hilton, Carlson, Ingraham and Hannity will most probably be sacked and hopefully will go to OAN.
What's fascinating is that you are forgetting the dozen others on Fox who have been slanting to the Left.
My wife just heard that Fox slipped to #3 last week due to becoming a BidenBot station.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Try using facts.
And thanks for inferring that MSNBC and CNN are Liberals shills.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yupp! FOX is having an identity crisis. I see vast pay cuts for the quislings that remain when it comes time to renew contracts.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Baier gains mega-pounds by the month. He now qualifies as a true fathead!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> I'm sorry I should have used crayon font so you could read.


LOL

It matters not what you choose to write with, you still need to actually post words here for them to be read. This is what you posted...

​
I'm sure that makes sense to you. There's nothing there. And it's not like you have a mind I can read.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> System ‘Glitch’ Also Uncovered In Wisconsin – Reversal of Swapped Votes Removes Lead from Joe Biden | Headline of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't trust anything Democrat, nothing.. They are the most corrupt party ever I believe.  Everytime I see a YouTube video or news real with the front cover or lead up touting this or that for them, I just give it the middle finger and move on or change the channel. Sorry, but it's just the way it all makes me feel.

If you see the Democrats promoting this phizer vaccine more than anyone else in the news now, then I wouldn't doubt it if phizer wasn't in on the timing of it all for the Dems also. It's unbelievable how networked these anti-American's (because they are alledgedly corrupt beyond corrupt now), actually are today.

The forefather's of this country have got to be rolling in their graves, especially knowing that they didn't set up a firewall against these new radical Democrat's in order to keep them from murdering what they had envisioned or had set forth to do so many years ago. 

If they only would have known, I garantee you that we wouldn't be seeing the crap we are seeing today. That's alright though, because them going all out in this election, might have exposed their corrupt bullcrap big time.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It's really sad, and I hope Tucker goes to either Newsmax or OAN... Anywhere but the traitor Fox News.


----------



## HaShev (Nov 10, 2020)

About the vote switching program:




__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




View The program steal votes in a live footage broadcast on CNN.  They reported there is no fraud yet week or so earlier CNN did a report on Philly arrest of a voter fraud scheme and here they broadcasted live proof of the stolen votes by the program-tripping over their lies again:








						SMOKING GUN: ELECTRONIC VOTE FRAUD CAUGHT LIVE ON CNN! #TheHammer #Scorecard
					

Use the BRAVE browser – It’s FREE, 3X FASTER than Chrome & it WON’T spy on you. Plus, it has a built-in ad blocker! https://brave.com/sgt200  What you will see in this video is direct evidence of ELECTRONIC VOTE FRAUD captured in REAL TIME on CNN …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 10, 2020)

cnn wouldn't know about voter fraud they are blind and dumb like most liberals who deny so many things


----------



## HaShev (Nov 10, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> cnn wouldn't know about voter fraud they are blind and dumb like most liberals who deny so many things


They had literally done a report on the arrested Philly voter fraud scheme, just week or so before elections, so they lie like when they claimed no illegal immigrants voted and dead voters didn't exist.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 11, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > cnn wouldn't know about voter fraud they are blind and dumb like most liberals who deny so many things
> ...


When will people put two and two together, and finally figure out exactly who the groups are that have been hell bent on taking this nation by any means nessesary over the years, and then changing it in order to accommodate them and their corrupt anti-American agenda's ?????  It's really easy, but when you listen to the news and talk shows around the nation, they keep on acting as if they are totally oblivious as to what it is that isn't right or is it that they know but are to scared to challenge it all because of their career position's that they hold or is it the power that they hope to keep if they just go along ???????


----------



## HaShev (Nov 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


That's why we voted a non politician, as politicians always want to avoid the no winner battles, so they avoid the hard unknown outcome battles and kick the can to the next generation to deal with.
China, N. Korea, Iran, lopsided trade deals, global activism used for elitist benefit & money grabs, are some examples.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 11, 2020)

HaShev said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


The domestic threat is our biggest enemy, and it has thrown out nation into a tail spin that we won't be able to pull out of if Briben and his Affirmative Action vice takes the controls. I call her that, because under the pretense that she was chosen under, that's exactly what she represents. I'm surprised that Briben didn't say she was the first CLEAN woman of color that was picked on her color, and because of her gender that basically turned her into an Affirmative Action candidate that was appointed by the white supremacists Joe Briben.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


And you have PROOF of that?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 11, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a glitch in Biden's favor....purely accidental.
> ...


There was no bug in the voting machine software.  It counted the votes accurately.

The glitch was the clerk, not updating a different company's software built to transfer the voting counts completed in the voting precinct, to the county vote tally.

It was caught near immediately, in their checks and balances set up for counting, because the separate precinct totals added up, did not match the county totals.

Let me see if I can find the article on it....  Will update this post When I do.

--------

Here ya go, it's long, but very informative.



			Antrim vote glitch: Expert shares how county mistakenly flipped from red to blue


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 11, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



So some fake news article is gonna prove it, right?
Go bury yourself....!!!


----------



## Care4all (Nov 11, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Go ahead....continue to be the Patsy you've chosen to be the Trump years....

But if you choose to take your head out of the sand it is buried in,

Here is a REAL  news article for you, on it.....



			Antrim vote glitch: Expert shares how county mistakenly flipped from red to blue


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 11, 2020)

Care4all said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Dimm gobleygook from a Dimm state. It's not even understandable!
Frau Whitmer must be proud, frau.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2020)

Care4all said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I also note that these "Glitches" Always favor Democrats. 
At any rate.....I know that Biden didn't get all of his votes on the level.....so I'm very confident that once they discover all of these Biden favorable glitches and get an accurate count....Biden will lose Michigan.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


LOLOL 

That IS the proof, ya dumbass.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Consider the BIRD flipped ,Nimrod.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


No worries. What you can't flip is the state.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Election still coming up in January. One of us ,at least ,will win. And McConnell will be De Facto President. So stick THAT up your kula.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


LOLOL

Aww, how cute. Ya know, even if you hold onto the Senate, it's up for grabs again in 2 years. While Democrats have the Exutive branch for 4. Kids all all Führer Trump's executive orders goodbye! And then duck so ya don't get hit in the face as Biden brings back Obama's.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Try lookin' up what SEATS are up for grabs. The Repubs have NO vulnerable seats. Dems? Maybe 2. It will be a hold. The HOUSE? Try reversing 2018. BTW--TRUMP 24! Now go sniff your Sox.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


As this year proves, ya never know which party will win it, regardless of how many seats are up for grabs.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Perhaps ya missed the point. The Repubs had 14 seats that were threatened. Or could have been taken. They lost two. The Dems had 2 that were threatened. They lost one. Now ,if Senile Biden had actually run a campaign ,the count could have been worse for Regular Americans. In 2022 , There are only 1 Repub seat and 2 Dem seats that are vulnerable. Here. I will help. Look up "Senate Elections in 2022". The MAP is on Wiki.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 12, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> 4th thread on this idiocy


Hey, Sparky, the only idiocy is the crap coming out of YOUR pie hole................................................


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


You made my point, thanks. 





Unwittingly as it may have been.

That bwing this year was ripe for Democrats to easily take control of the Senate. But it didn't happen. Meaning 2022 may not go the way you anticipate.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They can flip pancakes.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 14, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > 4th thread on this idiocy
> ...



Great post!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 14, 2020)

alpine said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > The crowned heads of Europe declared Biden the winner, must be true.
> ...


the cult has spoken LOL


----------

